
China's Meituan-Dianping raises over $3.3 bln, values firm at $18 bln - trhway
http://www.reuters.com/article/china-meituan-dianping-fundraising-idUSL3N1533W9
======
trhway
that beats previous record in China's startup funding - $3B into taxi-calling
startup Didi Kuaidi (according to (in Russian)
[http://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_media/19/01/2016/569e513a9a...](http://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_media/19/01/2016/569e513a9a7947109362e4e2)
)

